# Confused with ADA Amazonia



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

Soooo ADA Amazonia is supposed to decrease pH and KH over time. I raise GH and KH in my tanks, to more acceptable levels...is ADA Amazonia just going to counteract my futile efforts? If I raise KH with Amazonia, wouldn't the buffering capacity decrease? Wouldn't the pH drop to dangerously low levels, especially when injecting CO2? 

Haven't bought any Amazonia yet, seriously reconsidering that part now. Anybody with long term use of Amazonia have any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I definitely buffer my water using Amazonia (I use Seachem Equilibrium and Kent PH Stable). Once the Amazonia has cycled, it tends not to buffer the water column as much and the buffers become more effective. I also inject CO2 and have not found the system to crash as a result of using both mechanisms in tandem.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe because the soil will drop the 7ish water we'd get in most of the GVRD, it drops it down to around 6, so increasing the KH I found it rise to around 6.3 and had a KH of 2 (this is going years back). So I got the best of both worlds for my shrimp, a more acidic PH, and a stable hardness to prevent those PH swings. (We obviously had to raise GH as Stu already mentioned).

You mentioned lower ph\kh "over time". Are you thinking of setting up a new tank, because I don't recommend just adding it in, it leaches ammonia (or ammonium, I don't recall). But you'll notice the water column's ph being around 6 I believe within 2 days (?). I've used "used" Amazonia (II?) as well as buying a brand new bag of it, and having to cycle it out myself. I've used both until they pretty much disintegrated.


----------

